# Yosemite : enceinte bluetooth ne fonctionne plus



## editor (21 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour

J'avais jusque la Maverick avec lequel j'avais l'habitude de regarder des film ou d'écouter de la musique avec respectivement VLC et itunes. Pour le son j'utilisai l'enceinte bluetooth Soundlink Mini de Bose.

Une fois connectée en bluetooth et reconnue par l'ordinateur elle fonctionnait toute seule.
Au pire je pouvais forcer mon macbook pro a l'utiliser comme périphérique de sortie audio en allant dans préférences système / son / sortie et en choisissant cette enceinte qui apparaissait dans la liste a coté de l'option "haut-parleurs internes".

Depuis que je suis passé à Yosemite, l'enceinte se conecte bien en bluetooth. Dans la liste des appareil elle apparait bien comme "connectée". De plus le voyant de l'enceinte me confirme qu'elle est bien pairée avec ma machine.

Par contre elle ne fonctionne pas. Le son sort toujours des hauts parleurs internes.
Quand je vais dans préférences systeme pour forcer mon mac a choisir l'enceinte comme péripgérique de sortie, l'enceinte n'apparait plus.
J'ai uniquement "haut-parleurs internes" comme choix de peripherique de sortie audio.

Quelq'un aurait une piste pour m'aider à contourner ce problème?
Merci


----------



## bompi (21 Octobre 2014)

Déconnecter complètement l'enceinte et la supprimer des périphériques Bluetooth connus puis la ré-appairer ?


----------



## editor (21 Octobre 2014)

Et oui tout simplement !!
Merci beaucoup
et désolé ma question parait bien bete maintenant


----------



## bompi (22 Octobre 2014)

Pas de quoi être désolé. 
De fait, c'est plus un dysfonctionnement qu'autre chose. Mais ce type de solution simple est à garder à l'esprit pour des problèmes futurs. 

[des esprits chagrins auraient pu en déduire qu'il aurait fallu troquer ton enceinte Bose pour une enceinte Beats...]


----------



## editor (22 Octobre 2014)

bompi a dit:


> [des esprits chagrins auraient pu en déduire qu'il aurait fallu troquer ton enceinte Bose pour une enceinte Beats...]



haha ! J'aime bien ma Bouse moi


----------

